# Bean recommendations for a latte?



## julesee (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi....not really seeing a bean that a large number of people are liking at the moment on the forum and need to order some new beans this weekend. So any recommendations? I prefer a medium-ish roast (though not against deviations either side) in a latte, and l like chocolatey, caramel, almond kind of flavour but again anything interesting I will give a try. Thanks!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

You could try Rave Signature blend if not already or Coffee compass Sweet Bourbon and am sure others on here can offer up others as well ( just sticking to your comment of chocolate / caramel). Rave Cuban serrano may also fit the bill.

Hope of help

John


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/perfetio

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/colombia-san-sebastian-caturra-washed

http://silveroakcoffee.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&path=59&product_id=97


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

http://www.foundrycoffeeroasters.com/

For chocolate and richness and toffee try the el Salvador









For a latte thats delicious and different to what you have requested try the rocko mountian....mmmm rock mountian


----------



## julesee (Aug 12, 2014)

Cheers guys... Ive tried the big favourites btw: Rave Singature, Italian Job, Sweet Bourbon (and very good there are).. Just looking to see if anything new out there.

The others sound interesting.


----------



## juwelkeeper (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm a latte fan i might give these a go thanks for the recommendations


----------

